

Ask HN: Interested in helping test out my Hacker News app for Windows Phone? - mbmccormick

I am working on a Hacker News app for Windows Phone and I need some Windows Phone users that read HN to test it out. If you are interested, send the email address you use for your Microsoft Account to me at feedback@mbmccormick.com. I will add your account as a beta tester and then send you a link to download the app on the Windows Phone Store.<p>Here are some screenshots:<p>http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/1.png<p>http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/2.png<p>http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/3.png<p>http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/4.png<p>http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/5.png
======
brudgers
Live links:

<http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/1.png>

<http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/2.png>

<http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/3.png>

<http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/4.png>

<http://files.mbmccormick.com/hn/5.png>

